# latest fur sale



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

So got my check for the latest sale here in Canada from NAFA. Sold 9 of 16 coyotes , ave $62 , 2 best were $80.34 , worst was a rubbed one at $25.84. Good and bad in this story ...Bad part is only half sold as the auction was a little flat . Good part is they only sold the lower quality lots and the best have been held over til fall in hopes the prices will be back up . I doubt they will get back to the levels of the Feb. / March sales but we can always hope . Now I can go out and reinvest in some more powder ..lol.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Sounds like your still doing pretty good on your furs. Any word on how bobcats are doing now?


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Western cats averaged $394 with a high of $1300.. would be nice to have a couple of those to sell , huh ?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

C2C said:


> Western cats averaged $394 with a high of $1300.. would be nice to have a couple of those to sell , huh ?


nice! I was hoping the price was staying up there. When I sold mine I averaged $570. Wish I had a couple left over to sell.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Congrats Ruger , do you get many in a season ? They are a rare commodity up here .


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Last year was my 1st year doing it on my own. Have more plans for doing it this next year. Scouted out more areas and planning on buying more traps to extend my trapline. I was able to get 5 last season. I learned a lot and hopefully I can put it to use this next season.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Ruger said:


> Last year was my 1st year doing it on my own. Have more plans for doing it this next year. Scouted out more areas and planning on buying more traps to extend my trapline. I was able to get 5 last season. I learned a lot and hopefully I can put it to use this next season.


 Keep us posted of your success and photos .. please !


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I got my check from NAFA also and I had about the same results as you did C2C. Not all of my stuff sold, but what did I was happy with. All of my best rats were bought back.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

coyotejon said:


> I got my check from NAFA also and I had about the same results as you did C2C. Not all of my stuff sold, but what did I was happy with. All of my best rats were bought back.


How did the rats sell ? I had some at FHA ave $6.28 each , best were $7.50..all were sold .. all 16 of them ..lol.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Had a high of 12 on my rats and I think I averaged about 8.50 to 9 a piece but I am still waiting for my best ones to be sold.


----------

